# Random pics from the last month



## agriffin (Oct 12, 2010)

Beer Soap




Soap Slivers




Liquid soap and paste in jars




Soap Paste




Syndet Shampoo Bars




Emulsifying scrub shower bars




Liquid soap with toy monsters




Liquid soap packaging


----------



## dubnica (Oct 12, 2010)

Your liquid soap looks so clear...wow...emulsifying scrub shower bar looks pure luxury.  Those jars of liquid soap with toy monster...what a great idea!  I love it all.  You have some good skills agriffin.


----------



## ToniD (Oct 12, 2010)

what a cool collection of nice stuff.   I like the pump pkging and labels you have for the liquid soap,   and I like the monsters in the jars!!! My grandsons would want those bottles!!

The scrub bars look so "pick me up and use me"   I lke the shape and the way the colors work together.


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow!!
I'm impressed..therei s some lovely lovely stuff there.
The syndet bars looks great & that scrub...mmmmm


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 12, 2010)

What am I doing wrong?  I see only red X's instead of photos.  Obviously need to change a setting?


----------



## dubnica (Oct 12, 2010)

hmm...I saw pictures before but now I see onlly red X as well...something is not right.


----------



## agriffin (Oct 12, 2010)

uh...weird.  Now I see red X's and my avatar is a red x.

Okay, now I see pictures...hmmmm....there's prolly something wonky with hosting the pictures on my website and pulling them up here.  Who knows...


----------



## albo (Oct 12, 2010)

i can't see the pics, or get to your website


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 12, 2010)

All I see are red X's.


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 12, 2010)

aaaaaaaaaggggghhhhhhh!!!!   We're missing the porn!!!!!  My heart is racing.....


----------



## agriffin (Oct 12, 2010)

darn...try in a bit...it looks like my host is down...not sure.


----------



## cwarren (Oct 12, 2010)

I see red X too


----------



## agriffin (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow...so I moved them to another domain I have and they work.  And now my blog is back up.  Weird...


----------



## dubnica (Oct 12, 2010)

agriffin your picks were so great they blocked it!!!  just kidding...I had glass of wine already...looking at my liquid soap cooking in my oven......


----------



## albo (Oct 13, 2010)

nup, still getting nothing here.


----------



## Sibi (Oct 13, 2010)

all I see is red x's too


----------



## heyjude (Oct 13, 2010)

I can see the pics! Everything looks really nice, getting a big kick out of the monsters in the jars.


----------



## tespring (Oct 13, 2010)

I love your soaps!  They are all beautiful!  I am seeing the pictures, no red x's for me.  I love the monster liquid soap, I know my kids would love it too.  Great job!


----------



## Deda (Oct 13, 2010)

Lovely!  I especially love the last one, the one with Fiestaware!


----------



## babygirl (Oct 13, 2010)

Love the monsters in the liquid soaps.


----------



## albo (Oct 13, 2010)

hey, now i can see them.... it was worth the wait!  I really like the look of the beer soaps, they would be the first ones I would pick up.

Soap paste is a new one for me...


----------



## agriffin (Oct 13, 2010)

albo said:
			
		

> hey, now i can see them.... it was worth the wait!  I really like the look of the beer soaps, they would be the first ones I would pick up.
> 
> Soap paste is a new one for me...



Thanks, Albo!  Soap paste is the liquid soap paste before dilution.  I'm working on soaping single oils.  The paste is 100% safflower oil paste and the diluted soap in the other jar is 100% olive oil liquid soap.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 13, 2010)

Now I see them, thank you. Very nice!


----------



## punkflash54 (Oct 13, 2010)

wow your soaps are really awesome looking


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 13, 2010)

Hooray!!  I can see them and I'm hyperventilating...incredible stuff.  How cool is that emuls. scrub?!?  Liquid is so clear.  Cute monster idea!


----------



## dubnica (Oct 13, 2010)

agriffin, how come you don't sell the scrub and syndet bar on your Etsy store.  I want to buy some...


----------



## NancyRogers (Oct 14, 2010)

They all look great!  I really love the syndet and the scrubbie.  Where do you get your molds for those?


----------



## agriffin (Oct 14, 2010)

dubnica said:
			
		

> agriffin, how come you don't sell the scrub and syndet bar on your Etsy store.  I want to buy some...



I'm still working on them.  I need to up the melting point of the scrub bar...not happy with it just yet.  And I'm still working on the syndet shampoo bar.  I'm getting there on those.  

You can make them yourself...both are super easy.

Here are some ideas for an Emulsified Scrub bar - http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2 ... -bars.html

And the shampoo bar - http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2 ... orial.html

Round molds from here - http://www.suppliesbystar.com/babobala.html


----------



## dubnica (Oct 14, 2010)

OK Thank you.  I think I will try the syndent bar first.


----------



## agriffin (Oct 14, 2010)

I posted my costs here...if some of you guys try this...I REALLY want to do a swap in Jan/Feb.  These shampoo bars are really cool!

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20218


----------



## American Valkyrie (Oct 14, 2010)

Beautiful!  The emulsifying sugar scrub looks like granite.  I know several bathrooms that would accentuate very well.


----------

